

Where do you go for news? - deeez


======
bhauer
I am an American, but I usually hit the BBC up when I need a news fix.
[http://www.bbc.com/news/](http://www.bbc.com/news/)

~~~
waster
Ditto, but set _not_ to U.S. For some reason (I could speculate but won't
bother), the International BBC site has actual news, whereas the U.S. BBC site
has, well, not sensationalist articles exactly, but certainly the
mayhem/scandal angle U.S. typical audiences seem to eat like ice cream.

Also, Google News. No idea what their algorithm is (most clicks, weighted with
trustworthiness of site, but not always?), but they usually have a good range
of coverage, and beyond the initial three articles in any given section, can
actually provide really interesting articles.

Edit: Actually, and also HN.

------
gauravgupta
I am assuming you mean technology news? I think techmeme.com gives you a great
bird's eye view about everything that you need to know in a couple of minutes.

------
olefoo
Twitter; seriously, things show up there a couple of days before they show up
here.

~~~
lysium
How do you 'read Twitter'? I mean, how do you get 'the news' there?

~~~
olefoo
Follow your interests.

It's not perfect and you do need to stay on top of things; I'm a heavy user of
lists and persistent search tags. But you could also use a service like
[http://getlittlebird.com](http://getlittlebird.com) to find people in a
specific field.

------
joshbaptiste
yahoo.com dailyshow.com

------
bcaulf
nytimes.com with javascript off to avoid the wall

------
medecau
lessmeme.com

reddit.com/r/worldnews

------
evanrolfe
The young turks.

------
mikkelewis
yahoo.com and reddit(seriously)

